# how to split co2 into 2 tanks with one regulator??



## oneduduboy (Feb 23, 2010)

I want to split my co2 into the two tanks I have. Right now I'm using a a 20lb co2 tank with a aquatek regulator. What additional equipment do I need to split the co2 between the two tanks?? I found an co2 splitter for sale on aquaticmagic http://aqmagic.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=49_94&products_id=260


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

You'll need another needlevalve..

edit... I just looked at the link, that setup comes with two needlevalves....

you'll just need check valves ..


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont think you need a needle valve if you get that. It says you can adjust the flow of the co2 from the needle valve located on both ends of the splitter.

I think you just need a bubble counter for each end and a check valve.


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

I know that the OP would not need another needle valve wth this particular setup.

However, I'm just curious to know why you would need another needle valve? Wouldn't it work out the same with one. I'm afraid I don't understand the difference.


----------



## oneduduboy (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks for the advice.. you guys rock!!


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Armonious said:


> I know that the OP would not need another needle valve wth this particular setup.
> 
> However, I'm just curious to know why you would need another needle valve? Wouldn't it work out the same with one. I'm afraid I don't understand the difference.


 
CO2 will take the path of least resistance. So, it is almost impossible to split the flow from one needle valve into two tanks. I tried it and it was very frustrating to try to regulate the flow. One tank would get all of the CO2 and the other one would get nothing.


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Or one of this... not sure if the aquatek reg will take the thread though.
http://www.aquacave.com/2-outlet-co2-manifoldbr-gang-valve-by-jbj-1939.html

I used the same on a JBJ regulator when I split my CO2 to two tanks.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm splitting mine after it comes of the regulator. One line from the regulator, inline tee and then two inline valves. With this setup adjusting one NV can still change the other. But these tanks are both fishless and I run the CO2 pretty high. Increasing the working pressure helps some.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

I was just looking at the one on aquamagic and it says that it will only work with an electronic regulator?? So I am assuming it will not work with the normal regulators that most everyone has, or am I reading that wrong?

"Note: Co2 Splitter is Incompatible with Manual Regulators because the polyurethane tubes can only withstand low pressure."


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

shane3fan said:


> CO2 will take the path of least resistance. So, it is almost impossible to split the flow from one needle valve into two tanks. I tried it and it was very frustrating to try to regulate the flow. One tank would get all of the CO2 and the other one would get nothing.


All right, thanks shane. That cleared things up.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Greenleaf Aquariums, one of our site sponsors, sells manifolds for splitting the CO2 supply from one CO2 bottle to two tanks.

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-manifolds-splitters.html


----------

